# Sentra Spec-v Turbo kits



## Self_inflicted (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi I have been looking for a turbo kit for my Spec-v and cant find them, does anyone know any sites that sells them. Thanks


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Self_inflicted said:


> Hi I have been looking for a turbo kit for my Spec-v and cant find them, does anyone know any sites that sells them. Thanks



:givebeer: and I'll use the search function for you.

Really, you couldn't have looked very far.

If you REALLY want a turbo car, it would be cheaper and way easier to sell your car and buy a SRT-4, or a new or used WRX. Maybe even a used DSM.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please use the forced induction forum and look at the sticky.


----------

